# Pete Rose Denied Reinstatement To Baseball. STILL Bets On Sports/baseball



## WhatInThe (Dec 17, 2015)

Pete Rose denied reinstatement to baseball. Still admits to betting on sports and baseball. Duh, expelled for betting on his own team which is a violation and conflict of interest to say the least. 

http://www.cardplayer.com/poker-new...-on-baseball-gets-denied-reinstatement-by-mlb


----------

